# Estar calent



## brau

Molt bona nit a tots. 

Sempre m'ha encuriosit saber si la frase "estar calent", amb el sentit de "estar enfadat", es fa servir per altres zones del domini lingüístic.

-"M'he trobat amb el Lluís, i estava més calent amb la seua sogra...!"

Què me'n dieu?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, Brau, se suposa que quan t'enrabies et poses tot vermellot, però això d'*estar calent* a mi em sona més proper a anar calent, que és una altra cosa...

A veure què diuen els altres 

Sí que em sona *escalfar* per donar un cop al cul, sobretot d'un nen.


----------



## betulina

Bona nit, nois. El primer que m'ha vingut al cap és el mateix que diu la TPS d'anar calent , però no em resulta estrany això que dius d'estar enfadat, Brau. No és una cosa que senti ni que digui cada dia, però...


----------



## Mei

Hola nois,

Avans de dir "estar calent" volent dir que està enfadat diria que "estar encès"... hehe sempre jugant amb foc, ai ai ai... 

Salut jovent!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> Avans de dir "estar calent" volent dir que està enfadat diria que "estar encès"... hehe sempre jugant amb foc, ai ai ai...


 
I tant, i tant, Mei! Això és el que se sol dir per aquí.


----------



## brau

Moltes gràcies xiquetes. Veig que s'han complert les dues coses que havia pensat abans de penjar el fil: que l'expressió "estar calent" amb el sentit d'estar enfadat no és molt comú, i que malpensarieu.


----------



## ernest_

No és molt comú, però em sembla que ho he sentit alguna vegada. També hi ha l'expressió "anar a dormir calent", que s'utilitza en to humorístic quan algú ha rebut una hòstia en una baralla, o algú ha pres més drogues de les estrictament necessàries, e.g., "aquest dormirà calent avui!".


----------



## Mei

ernest_ said:


> No és molt comú, però em sembla que ho he sentit alguna vegada. També hi ha l'expressió "anar a dormir calent", que s'utilitza en to humorístic quan algú ha rebut una hòstia en una baralla, o algú ha pres més drogues de les estrictament necessàries, e.g., "aquest dormirà calent avui!".



És veritat! Jo també ho he sentit això d'anar a "dormir calent". 

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Per ací "estar calent" té els dos sentits que deia Brau.


----------



## chics

Hola. A més "d'anar a dormir calent" també he sentit sovint "no em calentis..." en el sentit de "m'estas fent emprenyar", i "en tal m'està calentant" en el mateix, "m'està tocant els collons". I també el significat d'excitació sexual, clar, però diria que en aquest cas és més "estar calent" i "posar calent", poques vegades "calentar", oi?.


----------



## Tige

M'heu fet recordar un parell d'amenaces que em deien quan era petita i feia parlar...
"Te fotré calenta!!" (volia dir que anava a rebre...!) I la que més m'intrigava: "Te passaré lo braç per la màniga!!"
...


----------



## Antpax

Tige said:


> M'heu fet recordar un parell d'amenaces que em deien quan era petita i feia parlar...
> "Te fotré calenta!!" (volia dir que anava a rebre...!) I la que més m'intrigava: "Te passaré lo braç per la màniga!!"
> ...


 
Qué curiós! Aquesta expresió em la deia (no sé com possar "me la decía") el meu pare quan jo era petit (i ara es la diu a meus petits nebods), i sempre havia pensat que era una invenció sua, i fixa-te que té fins i tot traducció al català.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Dixie!

Tige said:


> M'heu fet recordar un parell d'amenaces que em deien quan era petita i feia parlar...
> "Te fotré calenta!!" (volia dir que anava a rebre...!) I la que més m'intrigava: "Te passaré lo braç per la màniga!!"
> ...



Hahaha!! Aquí es diu molt això als nens! "Te fotré calent!"


----------



## Dixie!

Antpax said:


> Qué curiós! *Aquesta expresió em la deia (no sé com possar "me la decía")*el meu pare quan jo era petit (i ara es la diu a meus petits nebods), i sempre havia pensat que era una invenció sua, i fixa-te que té fins i tot traducció al català.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Me la deia


----------

